# USPS common sense??



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello all..

I recently ordered a HO set from a hobby shop in PA..(I'm in WV) USPS shipping, common carrier method....went from PA to FLA (2 days), sat in FLA for 2 more days, now is in TEX....anybody else seen a routing nightmare like this ??
I'm not blaming the hobby shop, but is it any wonder the USPS has money problems ??


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL, 
sorry to laugh at your situation Bill. but it is funny from my standpoint.
I had a package returned to Thailand a while ago because it had unit 236 on the second line instead of PMB 236.
they are a bunch of morons for sure.
hope it gets on track for you soon.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I won a US1 dump truck on the bay from a seller in Utica, NY (80 miles away). He sent it priority mail with tracking. It went from Utica to Pittsburgh, PA, and then showed as out for delivery in some little town north of there. Then it went back to Pittsburgh, and got routed to Springfield, MA, and then on to Albany, NY before it finally arrived here. The whole round trip took 2 weeks.. :lol:


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

During this passing summer, I had a package coming from NY to Ohio go to Los Angeles first. I also had a package that I shipped from Ohio to Texas go to Oregon first. There have been similar others...


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

well, it's nice to see I'm not being singled out for some obscure reason !!

ha ha ha Al...nice pun! (on track, indeed):freak:

It is kind of funny in a very weird way!!


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Yea I have had that happen to me before. Won a car off ebay. Coming from maybe 50 miles away from me went to indy and sat there for two days before coming to me. By passed one of the sorting places 15 mile from my house.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Bought something from a retail store and tracking showed it as received in my local post office and sent out for local delivery. It never arrives. After two days, I call the post master and he can't tell me where it is. So, it arrived at my local PO, got loaded onto the delivery truck and then...?
I call the store and they send me a replacement which arrives in two days. About three weeks later, the first one arrives. I guess it fell under the driver's seat.
I would think the computer system should spit out a report to the local post master every day with a listing of all the deliveries that got received at the local PO and then never got another update. Otherwise, if there was theft going on, how would they know?

Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Grandcheapskate said:


> ...Otherwise, if there was theft going on, how would they know?
> 
> Joe


I guess the point is........... not to know.

This is why when folks send something they really value, they send it UPS or FedEx.
Try sueing the govt over a lost package. The lack of care is astounding.
They whine over losing revenue, but FedEx and UPS would barely exsist if USPS had their act together.
The new USPS website is an improvement. You can actually "track" a package.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

MAYBE COACH61 CAN TRY THE NEW USPS WEBSITE AND SEE ABOUT THOSE CARS HE SUPPOSEDLY SENT OUT TO ME 2 1/2 MONTHS AGO....then maybe he can use the phone numbers i have p.m'd him with on a rotary dial phone and talk to me about it..post office is full of deadbeats..with no cares in the world...just as long as that paycheck keeps coming in..another fine form of government run business..


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Waiting for the postman one day (waiting for my latest bay purchase at the time) a stranger walked up to the house with a opened package. Seems that while he watched the mailman crossing the street my package fell out of his bag and a car ran over it. He brought the remains. Tire marks and all. The afx daytona was unscathed as it popped out on the ground out of the box. I graciously thanked him and I still keep that car.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

A couple of years ago I sent a package to Phoenix. I put W instead of E in the address. They tried to deliver it directly across the street from the intended person. The person due to recieve it receives 15-20 packages a week and knows the people across the street. You know it was returned back to wis. only to be delivered (with additional cost) a week later.


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> This is why when folks send something they really value, they send it UPS or FedEx.


Not here. At work UPS is known as *United Package Smashers!* 

At least one package a week either falls out of their plane or gets run over by a big brown truck.

When we ship all small items go USPS, anything of excessive value goes FedEx.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

TexMexSu said:


> When we ship all small items go USPS, anything of excessive value goes FedEx.


This is also my preference.


----------



## 206-wrecking (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe they should just raise postage again...cuz they're doin such a bang up job


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

they have one planned for the beginning of the year


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

I too just ordered a track from a hobby shop in PA (I am in Texas), this morning the package was in Washington state!

I pay my water bill through the mail by check, the recipient (rural water company) has a PO box for receiving payments. I drop the letter in the collection box at the post office, it is loaded onto a truck and travels 90 miles (one way) to the nearest sorting center, then is loaded back on a truck, where it comes right back to my post office and is put in the water company's PO box about 20 feet away from the collection box where I originally dropped it in.

Logic?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Howdy, fellow Texan.
I've had a package sent regular mail from TN on Friday,
and received it in my mailbox the next day.
Mail from a Washington state customer takes two days.
But I once mailed my rent check for a storage unit the next town over,
it took eight days. These type of things are not specific to TX.
I wonder if it has anything to do with keeping all offices "equal".
You know, making sure everyone gets their "fair share".
That's a much higher purpose than you getting your package on time.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Howdy, fellow Texan.
> I've had a package sent regular mail from TN on Friday,
> and received it in my mailbox the next day.
> Mail from a Washington state customer takes two days.
> ...



or maybe it could they handle hundreds of millions of parcels and no
service is 100% perfect. I once waited 9 days for Fed Ex to track down documents they lost that were sent to me "over night".


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Ain't any better anywhere else either:wave:

I don't think it really matters where you live,any government run Postal Service leaves a bit to be desired


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One thing is for sure. Whatever method we use, it sure beats walking it there!! :lol:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I doubt any private carrier could deliver as many parcels as the US post as efficiently and as cheaply. I have sent and received well over 10,000 parcels in my life and can count on one hand how many have gotten lost. Compared to using private carriers like Fed Ex and UPS, which have used a few dozen times... And have more than one lost.

It's been my experience that the US postal service has a much higher batting average while being a fraction of the cost . The popular mantra that the private sector is always more efficient and cost effective may sound nice but simply isn't backed up by evidence. I could provide a dozen examples where the government does things cheaper and better ... But that discussion is better suited for a political forum... Lol!


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

videojimmy said:


> I doubt any private carrier could deliver as many parcels as the US post as efficiently and as cheaply. I have sent and received well over 10,000 parcels in my life and can count on one hand how many have gotten lost. Compared to using private carriers like Fed Ex and UPS, which have used a few dozen times... And have more than one lost.
> 
> It's been my experience that the US postal service has a much higher batting average while being a fraction of the cost . The popular mantra that the private sector is always more efficient and cost effective may sound nice but simply isn't backed up by evidence. I could provide a dozen examples where the government does things cheaper and better ... But that discussion is better suited for a political forum... Lol!



You are dead on track. I try not to be to biased toward the USPS although it's hard not to when your wife has worked there for more than 30 years!
Someday, if the postal service goes away, what do you think will happen to the cost of shipping a couple slot cars?


I won't argue that there are problems, but it is with some people, not the system as a whole.

Your opinions may vary but I see the deal from the other side that most of you do not.

This is the greatest country in the world for a reason. Your can choose between services that best suit your needs. 

Would you really want it any other way?


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I still occasionally get my Hot Rod and my 5.0 Mustang magazines a few days later than other car guys in the clubs I belong to get theirs. When late they are either extremely folded in half(like it was shoved in someone's pocket) or "dog-eared" at the corners with smudge marks.......it appears to me someone is reading them before they get delivered!
And I am still getting packages delivered and left out in the rain, I guess they are too lazy to put them under EITHER of the huge covered porches on my house.


Bob Weichbrodt
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

Guys...
My intention was not to bash the USPS...they handle a staggering amount of material on a daily basis, for fairly resonable fees...Thank goodness the service is available....I just have this picture of my package circling the southeast until it has stored enough energy to catapult it's way onto my porch !!! Maybe the hurricane with give it that exta boost !!! Wait a minute...it's spinning in the wrong direction !!!


----------



## Thomas Hint (Jan 10, 2007)

My brother- in-law towed the usps trucks on breakdown. They were "supposed" to transfer all the mail to the new truck, but of course, my brother in law would always see mail under the seats that never went to their destinations.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

alpink said:


> they have one planned for the beginning of the year


 
Not until then, I thought they'd try to take advantage of the upcoming holiday season.  rr


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Service*

I once received a box of micah (makup stuff) that weighed 50 pounds via FedEx. I didn't order it. I can only assume the label from something I did order fell off and was attached to the nearest package (the micah) by the person who found it. The funny thing is, I also received the item I ordered that had lost its shipping label.

We also had a $75,000 video tape deck get speared by a FedEx forklift. It took 6 months of investigation to get a refund for the shipping, as well as payment for the repairs.

A frustrating USPS story was the time they dropped a pink slip through the mail slot on a day I was at home stating that I could come pick up my package at the post office the following morning. It had the previous day's date on it. Being holiday time, it seems the mail carrier didn't feel like delivering it. I found him in his little truck thing down the road and confronted him about it. He was reading a magazine and apparently on his break, because it took 4 knocks on his window to get him to respond. When he did respond, I got an earful of attitude and apathy. He just kept telling me he delivered the notice the day before, as was noted on the slip. I got so frustrated with him that I asked him if that was even his magazine he was reading. He looked at me and said "Yes, would you like to read it?" I took a deep sigh and walked away, feeling sorry for his sad, pathetic existence.

Those are the three stories that stick out in my mind, but I'm thankful there are only three considering how many packages I have received on time or early via UPS, USPS and FedEx. It could be worse. We could have the Italian postal service.

http://italychronicles.com/how-to-post-things-to-italy/

-Cory


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

*happy guy!!*

long beach set arrived today and in great shape !! summary of story..purchased (on line, late at night)) on the 17th..shipped by hobby shop on the 20th, arrived today (30th)... hobby shop is 280 miles away, package travelled 3026 miles !!!! :freak:


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Chicago (Bartlett, Il.) to Memphis is due south but this package went to Pennsylvania first.


Depart USPS Sort Facility

Aug-06-12, 00:00 AM, MEMPHIS, TN 38136

Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility

Aug-03-12, 16:23 PM, WARRENDALE, PA 15095

Depart USPS Sort Facility

Aug-03-12, 00:00 AM, WARRENDALE, PA 15095

Dispatched to Sort Facility

Aug-02-12, 17:25 PM, BARTLETT, IL 60103

Acceptance

Aug-02-12, 09:11 AM, BARTLETT, IL 60103


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, here's MY story....I think. I was told by Alpink, that he shipped me a tiny little something out on monday, and Al lives about 100miles from me in the same state. And here it is thursday evening now, and no little package !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Ralphie Boy. it didn't hit the mailbox until yesterday. it got to ride around in the pickup for two and a half days. so maybe tomorrow or Sat. sorry for the week and a half delay man.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*I spoke too soon about USPS- my bad*



alpink said:


> Ralphie Boy. it didn't hit the mailbox until yesterday. it got to ride around in the pickup for two and a half days. so maybe tomorrow or Sat. sorry for the week and a half delay man.


 D'oh ! Ok, thanks for the update Al  And to the rest of you readers, never mind my previous post in this thread


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ups shipping*

heres my story, i live 70 miles northeast of south bend indiana were autoworld is located. it went to toledo ohio then to kalamazoo, about 200 miles extra then just going to kalamazoo. crazy stuff i say.

Richard


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

From PA to TX via WA - 9 days :tongue:

Delivered

Aug-30-12, 13:23 PM, FAIRFIELD, TX 75840

Out for Delivery

Aug-30-12, 08:11 AM, FAIRFIELD, TX 75840

Sorting Complete

Aug-30-12, 08:01 AM, FAIRFIELD, TX 75840

Arrival at Post Office

Aug-30-12, 06:57 AM, FAIRFIELD, TX 75840

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

Aug-29-12, 00:45 AM, DALLAS, TX 75398

Depart USPS Sort Facility

Aug-29-12, 00:00 AM, DALLAS, TX 75398

Depart USPS Sort Facility

Aug-26-12, 00:00 AM, FEDERAL WAY, WA 98003

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

Aug-25-12, 21:04 PM, FEDERAL WAY, WA 98003

Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility

Aug-23-12, 08:06 AM, WARRENDALE, PA 15095

Depart USPS Sort Facility

Aug-23-12, 00:00 AM, WARRENDALE, PA 15095

Dispatched to Sort Facility

Aug-21-12, 16:43 PM, ROCHESTER, PA 15074

Acceptance

Aug-21-12, 12:10 PM, ROCHESTER, PA 15074

But it was worth the wait.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Glad you finally got it!


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

Travis...from the shipping details, I bet it was from the same shop I ordered from!! KH ???
(ps) Did they include a 5% discount offer?? (I assume on a future order)


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

billcj said:


> Travis...from the shipping details, I bet it was from the same shop I ordered from!! KH ???
> (ps) Did they include a 5% discount offer?? (I assume on a future order)


Yep, Kelly's Hobbies , but I actually bought the track from their eBay page. And I did get a 5% discount offer, but it looks like it is for everyone for a limited time according to their site.

I contacted them when I saw the package was in Washington state and they stayed right on top of the shipping snafu, sent me an e-mail every time the tracking was updated up until it was delivered. I highly recommend them.


----------



## billcj (Jun 19, 2012)

Ditto here....same experience...not the hobby shops' fault and they kept me posted as well...Great folks to deal with !!


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

I sent a package to London, ON on 8/25 and it was received 8/30. I even had to fill out a "Customs Form" :thumbsup:


----------

